# My finished prayer shawl using homespun yarn



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

Turned out beautifully!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

It did turn out lovely. Such a soothing color too


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks prefect!!!! Love the color too.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Very nicely done.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

It's lovely and will give someone much love.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So pretty


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely color. Great idea of attaching the prayer cloth. Can those be purchased somewhere?


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely! I actually have some of the same yarn that I started making a cowl with but gave up because I could not find the stitches to put my hook through (I was crocheting). I love the image on the attached note card. Nice touch.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Nana15 (May 19, 2011)

That is beautiful!!! Great Job.
Did you use the regular Prayer Shawl pattern or another?
Love the yarn....


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely work and color. It will bring comfort to the wearer in more than one way. Bless you.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Really nice and soothing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So lovely and great color.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.. :sm24:


----------



## mmonohon (Jul 9, 2016)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

That is really beautiful!! where did you get your card for on top? I also knit prayer shawls.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

You did a great job; and Homespun is so cuddly.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

nice!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

Pocahontas said:


> Lovely color. Great idea of attaching the prayer cloth. Can those be purchased somewhere?


Hi. No I found it on Pinterest and copied it.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work and beautiful color!


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

Nana15 said:


> That is beautiful!!! Great Job.
> Did you use the regular Prayer Shawl pattern or another?
> Love the yarn....


I used a pattern I found on Pinterest. It called for three skeins of yarn but I found that two was more than enough for someone confined to bed.


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> That is really beautiful!! where did you get your card for on top? I also knit prayer shawls.


Hi. I found it on Pinterest and just copied it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

DeniseLee said:


> Hi. No I found it on Pinterest and copied it.


Thanks.


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

Nana15 said:


> That is beautiful!!! Great Job.
> Did you use the regular Prayer Shawl pattern or another?
> Love the yarn....


Here is another pin from Pinterest. It's a prayer shawl pattern and very easy


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is lovely as is the color and somebody will be comforted by your work. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So lovely! I love that color-I think it is called "Waterfall". I made prayer shawls out of it also. Bless you for making this for someone!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

DeniseLee said:


> Turned out beautifully!


It certainly did! ????????


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful color!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That looks so comforting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's lovely. ????


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Your prayer shawl is lovely.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I've read complaints about this yarn, but when finished makes the most comfy and soft shawl. Love the color you chose.


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

I love the color.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks so soft and comfy


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Comforting color.


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

This color is gorgeous! Beautiful work.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

????????


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. I have used that same color yarn to make a prayer shawl.
The green color means: GREEN - earth, healing, prosperity, fertility, clarity, sympathy, hope, renewal, health, balance

confidence, abundance, growth, life; this color is mentally and physically relaxing


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Very nice color. Nice card you attached, also.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lovely soothing color but I find it hard to see the k3 & p3 stitches. It would have been just as good to just do a garter stitch. Just knit every row. Hard to see anything with homespun yarn.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

That is really a wonderful gift for someone. I love you message with the praying hands. Bless you


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Lovely thoughts, work, and color


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

The color is amasing, great work. Bless you!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## momchacha (Apr 17, 2013)

dragonswing said:


> Lovely! I actually have some of the same yarn that I started making a cowl with but gave up because I could not find the stitches to put my hook through (I was crocheting). I love the image on the attached note card. Nice touch.


I am just about to begin crocheting a mermaid blanket for my great niece. I really wanted to use this yarn in this color as it is exactly the look I wanted...perfect for a mermaid tail. But this yarn is very difficult to crochet with, in my opinion, so I passed on it and chose something else. That color and texture is so beautiful, though, and would have been perfect for the look I was going for.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful color choice. Nicely done!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your shawl is very pretty


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

momchacha said:


> I am just about to begin crocheting a mermaid blanket for my great niece. I really wanted to use this yarn in this color as it is exactly the look I wanted...perfect for a mermaid tail. But this yarn is very difficult to crochet with, in my opinion, so I passed on it and chose something else. That color and texture is so beautiful, though, and would have been perfect for the look I was going for.


Could you knit it? Using a large knitting needle and holding the yarn lightly made it easy.


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

tweeter said:


> your shawl is very pretty


thank you


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice. That's one of my favorite Homespun colors


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pretty! Love the colors.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

love the color and the tag adds so much to the shawl


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl and nice idea adding the tag!
:sm24:


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice. I love the colors. Our Prayer Shawl Group will be starting next week. I am anxious to get back and start our group going. We also make the small prayer cloths, and some are knitting/crocheting hats for cancer patients, and also for the baby unit at the Hospital.
What pattern did you use.
Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely! Beautiful color.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful color and lovely shawl.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

finntwin said:


> Very nice. I love the colors. Our Prayer Shawl Group will be starting next week. I am anxious to get back and start our group going. We also make the small prayer cloths, and some are knitting/crocheting hats for cancer patients, and also for the baby unit at the Hospital.
> What pattern did you use.
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


Thank you. I used this pattern. But made it with two skiens not three. I thought that two would better for someone confined to bed.


----------



## QuinnD92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

